# Failed Salmon and Cod



## banderson7474 (Feb 19, 2019)

Can't have all winners I guess but just wanted to report that I smoked Salmon and Cod over the weekend and it came out sooo salty.  I called the wife and asked her to rub the fish while I was out so it will be ready.  I still haven't figured out what she used but basically ruined the cod which I was making smoked dip and the salmon isn't far behind.


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 19, 2019)

I gave up trying to brine fish because it always came out too salty for our liking.

For salmon, I just use our salmon seasoning of choice which can be SPG (rarely anymore) or Chef Paul Prudhommes Magic Salmon Seasoning (which is amazing and we use most all the time!)

Here is the Amazon link but we always find this in our grocery store:

www.amazon.com/Chef-Paul-Prudhommes-Magic-Seasoning/dp/B00744ZBPO/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_325_bs_t_1?_encoding=UTF8&refRID=RMKVJCQ8Z1816R9FE7E4&th=1


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

Hrm. I did smoked salmon once, and it wasn't to salty, but I used a sugar and salt mix. I think I slightly over smoked the salmon when I did it..but dry fish doesn't matter to much when you mix it with cream cheese and pretend you made a healthy spread..


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 19, 2019)

I didn't brine and IT was good at 145.  Problem is I think my wife used a Cajun seasoning and wayyyyyy too much.  I have a feeling she used Tony's Chachere b/c I used it last time and almost did too much. 

She did say she used regular sugar instead of brown sugar which I have no idea why she did that.  I honestly thought she would just google a normal rub.  I was trying not to push the issue since she was "helping me out" haha


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

The only time I let other people apply rub is if I'm sick and don't want to risk others getting sick, and even then I hand them the shaker to use LOL. All they really do is dump it on and knead it in then.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2019)

Can't you soak it and lower the salt content. We use to buy salted cod and that's what we did soak it out or we could not of eat it. Just my $.02.

Warren


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Can't you soak it and lower the salt content. We use to buy salted cod and that's what we did soak it out or we could not of eat it. Just my $.02.
> 
> Warren


soak it after it's been cooked?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 19, 2019)

Worth a try reheat in in vac bag or zip lock in water. Better that tossing it. I've eat a lot of cold fish too.

Warren


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 19, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Worth a try reheat in in vac bag or zip lock. Better that tossing it. I've eat a lot of cold fish too.



I could try it with the salmon.  Problem with the cod is I already mixed it up for dip.  I thought the mayo and sourcream would help hide the salt but it's still pretty rough.

So I texted my wife asked her what she put on it.  She put Garlic, oregano, lemon pepper and Jeff's texas rub.  Now unless I'm crazy even though the texas rub is the wrong one to put on the fish, I don't think it's that salty.  I still think she put some Cajun on it.  She's good at just grabbing anything from the cabinet and putting it on something.

I'm not gonna push the issue and just chalk it up to a failed attempt.  We went to Sams over the weekend and froze the other half of salmon and cod so I will be trying a re-do pretty soon.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

Add some thing sweet into the dip if you want. Bit of maple and a block of cream cheese <less dip, more spread>. If any thing else, I bet it would go well on baked taters?


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 19, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Add some thing sweet into the dip if you want. Bit of maple and a block of cream cheese <less dip, more spread>. If any thing else, I bet it would go well on baked taters?



good call, we have a ton of cream cheese that we need to use also.  Don't you love buying bulk at Sams haha


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 19, 2019)

If I had the room I'd buy more stuff in bulk!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2019)

ALWAYS  weigh salt and sugar when adding to meats...  especially fish, because it is so delicate... I use 1.5% salt and sugar on salmon..   I don't smoke cod because it has very little fat.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 20, 2019)

Thanks for the like Flatbroke.

Warren


----------



## dernektambura (Feb 20, 2019)

I wouldn't try to fix anything. . just go and get couple of extra vine bottles to wash it down and kill the thirst...


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> ALWAYS  weigh salt and sugar when adding to meats...  especially fish, because it is so delicate... I use 1.5% salt and sugar on salmon..   I don't smoke cod because it has very little fat.....


Have you ever tried Black Cod Dave? I think they call it Sable Fish now. That has to be my favorite smoked fish. Its oily and pretty rich, so you you can't eat a lot at one setting. Its good for fish chowder too due to the oiliness.

I learned the hard way that it really soaks up the salt in the brine. 1st time smoking it I used my normal brine and tried a piece when it was done. It was BAD! I thought maybe the dog would eat it. Nope. He'd spent all day guarding the smoker from the cats because he knew he'd get a piece. I tossed him a chunk and he immediately spit it out, gave me a dirty look and turned his back on me. I tried to pet him and he kept turning his back. Called the wife out and he was fine with her. I finally remembered I had some fish jerky in the fridge and he forgave me. Made another batch and we were best friends again. 
Its still my favorite smoking story, the dog let me know how badly I'd screwed up and what he thought about me at the time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2019)

We use Tone's Cajun seasoning & it doesn't seem to have as much salt in it as some of the other Cajun seasonings do.
Sam's sells it in big containers. It's perfect for salmon for dinner, or for smoked fish dip!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Have you ever tried Black Cod Dave? I think they call it Sable Fish now. That has to be my favorite smoked fish. Its oily and pretty rich, so you you can't eat a lot at one setting. Its good for fish chowder too due to the oiliness.
> 
> I learned the hard way that it really soaks up the salt in the brine. 1st time smoking it I used my normal brine and tried a piece when it was done. It was BAD! I thought maybe the dog would eat it. Nope. He'd spent all day guarding the smoker from the cats because he knew he'd get a piece. I tossed him a chunk and he immediately spit it out, gave me a dirty look and turned his back on me. I tried to pet him and he kept turning his back. Called the wife out and he was fine with her. I finally remembered I had some fish jerky in the fridge and he forgave me. Made another batch and we were best friends again.
> Its still my favorite smoking story, the dog let me know how badly I'd screwed up and what he thought about me at the time.




Black cod is my favorite fish bar none...  We would be fishing for salmon and hit a school of Black Cod and start fishing for them...  skip the salmon...  They are by far the finest fish in the ocean....  Well, maybe fresh caught Albacore is the best...  Caught lots of both...  Then maybe Walleye fits in there somewhere...


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> We use Tone's Cajun seasoning & it doesn't seem to have as much salt in it as some of the other Cajun seasonings do.
> Sam's sells it in big containers. It's perfect for salmon for dinner, or for smoked fish dip!
> Al



She admitted to me the other day that on top of jeffs texas rub, oregano, she also put tony's on there.  LOL she's fired!!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 22, 2019)

daveomak said:


> ALWAYS  weigh salt and sugar when adding to meats...



+1;  The quality of my meat improved and most importantly it is CONSISTENT since I started weighing.  A decent digital gram scale is like $10 shipped.


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 23, 2019)

Just got this so hopefully no more failed salmon!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 8, 2019)

To the OP, what species of Cod did you smoke.  I find rock cod as being way too dry to use in a dry brine.  The Ling cod we catch is fattier than rock but I still use a wet brine for best results.

For our salmon, I use the basic 4+ to 1 ratio of dark brown sugar over non iodized salt.   The size of the pieces dictate how long the brine period will be.  All my fish is smoked at low temps, 125, 135, 145+.


----------



## banderson7474 (Mar 8, 2019)

cmayna said:


> To the OP, what species of Cod did you smoke.  I find rock cod as being way too dry to use in a dry brine.  The Ling cod we catch is fattier than rock but I still use a wet brine for best results.
> 
> For our salmon, I use the basic 4+ to 1 ratio of dark brown sugar over non iodized salt.   The size of the pieces dictate how long the brine period will be.  All my fish is smoked at low temps, 125, 135, 145+.



Im not sure. We got it at sams and the better half vacummed sealed half of it.


----------

